# 64483, is flouroscopic guidance required?



## fittrip (Sep 8, 2010)

Supercoder states that flouroscopic guidance is required for this code, but the CPT code book states "to report FG used..." Is FG required for this code? thanks


----------



## cmcgarry (Sep 8, 2010)

Fluoroscopic guidance is not included in the code; when used, it is reported separately (see 77003).  According to the lay description in the Coder's Desk Reference, it does require this guidance, however.  In my experience coding for Physical Medicine/Rehab, they always use guidance to ensure proper placement of the injection.  When done in the OP department of a hospital or in a free-standing surgery center, you would use modifier 26 on the guidance code since the facility will bill for the equipment.

Hope this helps,


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 9, 2010)

I agree for proper needle placement 77003 is always performed with 64483 at the practice I work with. I see 62310 or 62311 done without fluoro at the outlying facility where fluoro is not available. But I have never seen 64483 being performed without fluoro.


----------



## JEN PROMED (Sep 21, 2010)

*Pain management*

How do I calculate the units for flouro. Is it depending on the levels? So, If there is a 64483 1 level and a64484 2 levels, do I code 3 units of flouro?


----------



## Walker22 (Sep 21, 2010)

Flouro is billed once per session, no matter how many levels are done


----------

